# Month Vacation?



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey guys, I recently set up my first vivarium, with the help of the ocean of information here. Anyways, my father is being deployed to Afghanistan for a year starting this Wednesday. Our family has been working a plan to travel to Europe and meet him there this August, and do the Euro-rail thing. I guess I haven't thought about it until now, but we will be gone for about 25 days, and I am worried about my frogs (2 R. Summersi). Do you think they would last with a healthy, established population of microfauna, and if I gave a feeding of FF's the day we leave? I have people to feed FF's, but they do not know how to culture, nor would I expect them to learn. It is also a worry that they would make a mess, and get FF's everywhere. Thanks guys. - Nick


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

curlykid said:


> Do you think they would last with a healthy, established population of microfauna, and if I gave a feeding of FF's the day we leave? I have people to feed FF's, but they do not know how to culture, nor would I expect them too learn.


If you have someone to feed and mist your frogs they should be fine. Have a booming culture going and set up a fresh one a day or so before you leave.

By the way, thank you father for his service.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, I'll do both of those things.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I think SE fruit flies sells cultures that you can place in the viv and they will slowly release fruit flies to feed you frogs.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

I was going to recommend that you make a small culture to put inside the tank the day you are leaving. Also, put a slice of fruit (apple or banana) into the tank on that day. It will keep the fruit flies congregating there and help keep them going. 


You can use many things to make mini cultures...baby food jars, unused prescription vials, clean spice jars, etc. Cut a coffee filter to size and rubberband around the top. I would make this about 1 week before you leave for your trip so that maggots have time to start developing. The day you place it in the viv, you can just poke a hole through the coffee filters so that the flies can come out, but your frogs can't go in.

Also, make a few fresh cultures the day before you leave so that when you come home, you have some cultures that are still good enough to make new ones out of.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

I found that if you put a whole banana in and put like 50 extra fruit flies in, they will lay eggs, and the frogs will eat the larva (super fattening). It worked when I went on vacation this year, and was so effective that even after I came back I had a big surplus of flies in the tank. Maybe someone could come to your house and put a banana in you tank at the 2 week mark to keep the flies going.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

You could always ask a local frogger to "frog sit" for you.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

you could make (or buy) an auto fruit fly culture...
Auto feeders


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks for all the advice guys! i don't think I will be putting a culture in the actually vivarium because I have read many horror stories about people's vivariums getting CO2 buildup from it. I like the idea about the banana slice, i am planning on doing this regularly because Summersi are very shy frogs. - Nick


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

In combination with a heavy feed up until you leave I would certainly add a couple of little "FF generators" to the viv before you go.

Get a couple of clean FC's, and drill a few small fruitfly sized holes in them each making sure to leave an area of the cansiters surface untouched (this is the side you will lay it down on).

Simply fill with a dollop of your chosen FF media and put the cap on.

Scatter them around the leaf litter in your viv and forget about them.

Be sure to feed a little extra before you leave in order to ensure that enough FF's are left uneaten to inhabit these canisters and lay eggs inside.

These should then provide a steady stream of both maggots and FF's for the few weeks that you are away and also help to rid your mind of the worry of C02 poisoning that a fullsize culture may cause.

Have a great trip!

Regards,
Richie


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

What's an "FC" ?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

curlykid said:


> What's an "FC" ?


Film Canister... sorry mate should have been more clear.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

It's fine, it should have connected in my brain.


----------

